# Bereavement



## Haroon

Hi all, ... In a context of General Regulations of a certain company , and among several items like : Punctuality and Attendance, Leave of Absence, Bereavement, Vacation, Employee entrance. So, what could " Bereavement" be in Arabic ?..Thanks in advance .


----------



## clevermizo

Haroon said:


> Hi all, ... In a context of General Regulations of a certain company , and among several items like : Punctuality and Attendance, Leave of Absence, Bereavement, Vacation, Employee entrance. So, what could " Bereavement" be in Arabic ?..Thanks in advance .



I think this is حُزن.


----------



## Haroon

clevermizo said:


> I think this is حُزن.


 
Ok Clevermizo, I appreciate your try, however, حزن  does not fit to be an item in work regulations!!


----------



## clevermizo

Haroon said:


> Ok Clevermizo, I appreciate your try, however, حزن  does not fit to be an item in work regulations!!



Well bereavement means when you mourn for the dead. Typically in the United States at least, employees are allowed special compensation time if someone in their family has passed away. Is there a more technical term for this period of time than حزن that you can think of?


----------



## gsc

Lingvosoft lists these words
الثكل
سلب
الحرمان
مصمم

I'm afraid I'm not much help beyond copy and paste from the screen


----------



## Haroon

Thanks alot gsc, the idea is that I could not match any of these senses with the context.


----------



## Josh_

What about الفقدان?  I think it might work.


----------



## Haroon

Josh_ said:


> What about الفقدان?  I think it might work.


 
Welcome Josh,   ..it is ok but may some one asks himself  فقدان  what ? , what is lost ?


----------



## Josh_

The word can't be used by itself to indicate a general state of affairs?


----------



## cherine

Can you try: إجازات الحداد ? I don't know if it's a term used in administrative contexts in Arabic, but it's just a try.


----------



## *khalid

انها تعني الفقدان . ان تفقد الام ابنها 

It means loss. Mother lost her son​


----------



## Josh_

Expanding on what Khalid said, I wanted to point out that while sadness and mourning are definitely implicit in the meaning of 'bereavement' the word itself actually means "being in a state of loss (usually of a loved one)." So if someone were taking a leave of absence with bereavement given as the (official company) reason then that would mean he/she is taking a leave of absence due to the loss of a loved one.

Edited to add: I believe the verb 'bereave' (and therefore its noun bereavement) is sometimes used as a synonym of 'mourn' or 'grieve' since it rhymes with the word 'grieve'.  They are interconnected since grieving is something those left behind do after the loss (bereavement) of a loved one.  And so I think the idea of 'grief' is sometimes confused with the idea of 'bereavement'.  The ideas are interrelated, but not synonymous.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Can you try: إجازات الحداد ? I don't know if it's a term used in administrative contexts in Arabic, but it's just a try.


 
In Iraq they did call it إجازة حداد; so I think your option is quite on the spot


----------



## elroy

I agree with Cherine and Maha.

Context is everything.  "Bereavement" in this context refers to mourning, so الحداد is the word to use here.


----------



## Josh_

How things are expressed differs from language to language and culture to culture, but as far the the English word 'bereavement' is concerned it means 'loss of a loved one.'  Obviously when a loved one is lost there is a period of mourning.  So, a leave of absence due to bereavement is a leave of absence because a loved one was lost and there needs to be a period to mourn.


----------



## ayed

We call it , if within the context of work,Ijaazat wafaah
*إجازة وفاة*


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> We call it , if within the context of work,Ijaazat wafaah
> *إجازة وفاة*


 
That's interesting, it sounds to me more like "taking a leave so that one can die", which of course is not the case!


----------



## ayed

Mahaodeh said:


> That's interesting, it sounds to me more like "taking a leave so that one can die", which of course is not the case!


  Mahaodeh!
I am sure that you do know "the connotation" of this phrase.It connotes that person takes leave because a relative of his/her has just passed away.The reason for that leave is "death".


----------

